# Holland - Afluitsdijk



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

towards the Eastern end of the Afluitsdijke is an area called Breezanndijk

Petrol Station - Picnic area and on the Waddensee side is a large harbour that was built for supplies during the building of the dam. It is possible to wildcamp here for longish periods

Across the main road near the petrol station is a permenant camp of itinerants dont use this one


----------

